# ICC T20 World Cup



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Whos your money on ? 

:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Same story for me, it could be 1 of 5 and i include england in that, had to choose SA for me


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Safe to say it won't be Scotland!
Everyone loves a tryer, but cricket and Scotland don't really go together!
(or football, or rugby. But elephant polo, that's the winner!)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Haha darts?


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

India


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

India.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not the greatest start from England but Gayle was immense


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

He is unplayable i agree when hes in the mood of force gale, but the bowlers can still do/try things to limit his hitting. Thats said 200 was min target to achieve, im still waiting for england to win a toss as it seems they loose just about everyone.


----------

